# as of (a date)



## alexsandoval24

This is a financial request for a letter of credit.


This is the sentence:

This Agreement is entered into, as of        , (the Effective Date"), 


Este Acuerdo se hará valer, a partir del________ (La Fecha??????)


please feel free to make any changes you consider necessary.!!! 

Thanks in advance.!!


----------



## beardouk

Fecha de entrada en vigor is probably too long.

Something to do with vigor or vigencia I think.


----------



## beardouk

Fecha de Emisión: ?


----------



## Estrella18

Hello,

Which of the sentences below is correct:

As of April 2006, Japan started entering data...  -or-
As April 2006, Japan started entering data...

Thanks for your help!


----------



## andym

The first.


----------



## Estrella18

Muchas gracias!


----------



## sneaksleep

OK, friends, I'm really stuck on this one.

Orignial:
*As of* June 2005, more than 400 women had been killed.

Mi intento:
_*Antes de* junio 2005, más de 400 mujeres habían sido asesinadas._

OR (more interpretive):
_*En* junio, la cifra de mujeres asesinadas sobrepasó 400._

¿Cómo lo puedo decir mejor?


----------



## Irethtook

"Desde junio del 2005, más de 400 mujeres habían sido asesinadas"


----------



## sneaksleep

AmethystSW said:


> As of = since
> 
> As of June 2005 --> Desde el junio de 2005
> 
> my try:
> Desde el junio de 2005, más de 400 mujeres se habían matado.


 
I disagree. In this case, I understand "as of" to refer to things that happened *before and during* June 2005, but *not since*. That's why I'm having so much trouble with the translation! Thanks anyway, though, Amethyst.

Any other ideas?


----------



## aeronena

What about 

"Hasta junio de 2005........."


----------



## AmethystSW

sneaksleep said:


> I disagree. In this case, I understand "as of" to refer to things that happened *before and during* June 2005, but *not since*. That's why I'm having so much trouble with the translation! Thanks anyway, though, Amethyst.
> 
> Any other ideas?


Sorry, I realized that I didn't really understand it and updated my post. Sorry. I'll just remove my post.


----------



## sneaksleep

No worries, Amethyst, I agree that it's confusing.

Aeronena, that's not a bad idea. I might go with that if there aren't any other suggestions.


----------



## Junk

I agree with "hasta junio de 2005..."

It's like "hasta la fecha", but before...if that makes any sense.


----------



## Perdido

I would use "Hasta junio de 2005..." too.


----------



## colombo-aussie

As of = a partir

_ *A partir* de Junio del 2005 ....

cya


----------



## Junk

colombo-aussie said:


> As of = a partir
> 
> _ *A partir* de Junio del 2005 ....
> 
> cya


Yo pensaba que "A partir de Junio" = "Desde Junio" o "de Junio en adelante" o algo asi???


----------



## sneaksleep

Thanks everyone!! I'm going to go with "*Hasta junio*" like Aeronena, Junk and Perdido all suggested. It matches the original meaning the best.


----------



## Perdido

No estoy de acuerdo con "a partir de..."  Significa que empezó en junio de 2005, ¿de acuerdo?  Las 400 mujeres asesinadas murieron antes de ese mes.


----------



## sneaksleep

Junk said:


> Yo pensaba que "A partir de Junio" = "Desde Junio" o "de Junio en adelante"  o algo asi???


 That's what I understand it to mean!


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Sneaksleep, USA,  asserts initially that 'as of June 2005' refer to things that happened *before and during* June 2005.
But afterwards it seems that he accepts the Junk position, that is *'since *June'
Either one or the other. So, which one?


----------



## Junk

No, we both agree that we are talking about things that happened *before June*. Later, we both disagreed that "a partir de" is an accurate translation.


----------



## sneaksleep

Junk said:


> No, we both agree that we are talking about things that happened *before June*. Later, we both disagreed that "a partir de" is an accurate translation.


----------



## colombo-aussie

Junk said:


> No, we both agree that we are talking about things that happened *before June*. Later, we both disagreed that "a partir de" is an accurate translation.


 
I read this again, and reckon you are rigth.

My suggestion now:

-Para Junio del 2005....
-A la fecha del 2005...

Cya


----------



## funnydeal

As of June  = En junio


----------



## ruru2006

It may depend on the context "As of June 2006" = A/Hasta Junio del 2006
As of today/As of now/As of tomorrow, we'll be... = 
                  A partir de (hoy/este  momento/mañana)
As of today we have not receive.... 
          Hasta el/ Al presente no hemos recibido...


----------



## carioquita

beardouk said:


> Fecha de entrada en vigor is probably too long.
> 
> Something to do with vigor or vigencia I think.


 

effective date= fecha de vigencia.

tarde pero ahi va mi respuesta.
saludos.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

This Distributor Agreement (“Agreement”) is made by and between X and the authorized distributor identified below (“Distributor”) as of 4 February 2007.
 
My question is the following: do you think that "as of" en esta frase significa "en fecha de" in the sense of "a partir de"...
 
Mil gracias...


----------



## Iararo

I would rather say: con fecha 4 de febrero ...


----------



## Filis Cañí

Encuentro muy raro ese uso; parece que diga "en fecha de", pero yo siempre he visto "as of" significando "a día de":

_As of March 10, your balance is $10. (Today it might be different.)_


----------



## hfpardue

I would translate it as "a partir de", but if you want proof, dictionary.com says 

26.*as of*, beginning on; on and after; from: This price is effective as of June 23.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Thank you all: it all makes sense!


----------



## Aylah

Hello everyone:

I need help with the following sentence. It´s a contract:

The lowes logical fare will be determined based upon the lowest non-penalty fare for mid-week travel *as of* the date of the reservation.

Para viajes entre semana a fecha de la reserva.

Does it mean that the reservation should be made within mid-weekdays?
or, at the time of the reservation?

Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## MarkLondres

Aylah said:


> Hello everyone:
> 
> I need help with the following sentence. It´s a contract:
> 
> The lowes logical fare will be determined based upon the lowest non-penalty fare for mid-week travel *as of* the date of the reservation.
> 
> Para viajes entre semana a fecha de la reserva.
> 
> Does it mean that the reservation should be made within mid-weekdays?
> or, at the time of the reservation?
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance


 
it means the lowest fare for travel "between monday and friday" at the point in time when the reservation is made

Mark.


----------



## Careso

Como se puede traducir?: 
We confirm, to the best of our knowledge and belief, as of December 31, 2005, the following representations made to you during your audit.
Gracias


----------



## the boss

Confirmamos que a nuestro leal saber y entender, que al 31 de Diciembre de 2005 las siguientes, las ....


----------



## lily8

Hola a todos!!

Tengo una pregunta acerca del término "as of" en esta oración. El contexto es una página de una institución bancaria, con una lista de cuentas. La oración completa es: 

"List of accounts for GEORGE WASHINGTON *as of*."

"Lista de cuentas de GEORGE WASHINGTON ¿¿??"

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Perrito

I think there is more to the sentence.  It is probably going to be: as of + una fecha.  

As of= a partir de...para el día: et cétera..

Gregorio


----------



## lily8

Hola Gregorio, 

Gracias por tu pronta respuesta.  

Pero no, no hay una fecha a continuación, por eso mi confusión. 

¿Alguien sabe qué significado podría tener?


----------



## Perrito

Pues, entonces diría que es una errata.  No sé, porque no puedo pensar en ninguna otra opicíon.  Tal vez alguien con mente mejor que la mía podrá...a ver...

Saludos,
Gregorio


----------



## lily8

Lo peor es que se repite varias veces! Es confuso, la verdad. 

De todos modos, mil gracias!

Saludos


----------



## javi1979

Hola  a todos

Espero me puedan ayudar...estoy escribiendo un email y quiero escribir lo siguiente... " Estado de cuenta al 31 de Mayo del 2008 "... como sería em inglés..., yo pienso que podría ser de esta manera " Statement of account as of May 31th, 2008. ", pero no estoy seguro si es correcto..


Espero sus comentarios,

Gracias de antemano por sus respuestas.


----------



## AR0129

pues sí, es correcto.


----------



## AlvaroATx

hmm yo mejor pondría: *up to* May 31st.


----------



## perikita

http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?forumtitles=1&tranword=as-of

Este link te mostrará muchas otras discuciones sobre este mismo tema


----------



## bopynicro

'hmm yo mejor pondría: *up to* May 31st'.

The same goes for me


----------



## javi1979

Entonces sería correcto decirlo de las dos formas ? 

..*up to* May 31st.
..*as of* May 31st.

Estoy algo confundido en relación a en que casos utilizar *as of* y *up to*, a ver si me dan una ayuda...



Gracias a todos nuevamente,


----------



## AlvaroATx

En el diccionario electrónico Oxford que tengo dice:

*as of: *desde, a partir de.

Así que sería *up to *ya que es del 31 de mayo hacia atrás, no a partir del 31 de mayo.


----------



## bopynicro

as from ... / as of ... used to show the time or date from which sth starts e.g. Our fax number is changing as from May 12. Therefore in your context'd be wrong to put it because you're talking about when the statement finishes not when it starts. got it???


----------



## javi1979

Thanks for the answers!

I have a doubt regarding " as of " because I heard " As of " can be used when sth is starting and also when sth has finished. My example means up to that date.


----------



## Alisterio

Hi javi,

It's a confusing one, because "as of" can *EITHER* mean "starting from"
e.g.
- As of the 12th of July we will no longer have our offices at this address
- The contract will become effective as of this date

*OR* "at this specific point in time"
e.g.
- The financial statements of the company as of the 31st of December 2006 are available online (meaning "the finances of the company as they stand at that particular point in time")
- As of the 9th of May, we have observed a total of 150 cases (meaning "up to that specific point in time")

The meaning is usually clear from the context, but I usually replace "as of" with "as from" when I want to say "starting from", just to avoid any confusion.


----------



## javi1979

Thanks Alisterio

It hepls me a lot !!


----------



## willcp

Dear all, 

I have found in many paragraphs this words concerning to a date, but cannot translate it properly.

Could anyone be so kind to give me a hand, please? 

Thnaks in advance


----------



## ARR

Yo diría *a partir de*, *desde...* cualquier expresión que marque el inicio de un periodo

Saludos


----------



## turi

Sería algo cómo "a partir de".

Saludos, t.


----------



## willcp

Thank you very much. You've been very gently.


----------



## turi

willcp said:


> Thank you very much. You've been very gentl*e*.


----------



## jinti

_A partir de_ = *from* a certain date/time, but _as o_f can also mean *at or before* a certain date/time.

For example:

As of Thursday, this website will no longer .....  (from Thursday on)
but
As of Thursday, this website had received 1 million hits.  (up to Thursday)


----------



## pejeman

When talking about financial statements, "as of" means "al"

Balance general *al *30 de junio de 2008

(Balance sheet as of June 30th, 2008)

Cheers.


----------



## rodpalma

jinti said:


> _A partir de_ = *from* a certain date/time, but _as o_f can also mean *at or before* a certain date/time.
> 
> For example:
> 
> As of Thursday, this website will no longer ..... (from Thursday on)
> but
> As of Thursday, this website had received 1 million hits. (up to Thursday)


 

Jinti " "plis" "
Can I also use "as per"
Thankxxx
Pé


----------



## jinti

_As per_ means _according to_ or _in accordance with_ (según o conforme a), so no, it won't work here.


----------



## rodpalma

jinti said:


> _as per_ means _according to_ or _in accordance with_ (según o conforme a), so no, it won't work here.


 

thanks!!
Pé


----------



## CAPCH

AS OF .....
context: Taks completed *as of* 08/18/2008
que quiere decir.. gracias


----------



## Jobani

CAPCH said:


> AS OF .....
> context: *Tasks* completed *as of* 08/18/2008
> *¿*qu*é* quiere decir*?*.. gracias


 
Esto aparece en nuestro diccionario WR:

*as of* = *desde, a partir de*

Por favor consulta el dicc. primero.


----------



## jcran

How do you translate into spanish..."As of 2008, X has won several cases..."


----------



## Mariapalito

Hasta lo que va de 2008, X ha ganado...
Jcran, tu debes ofrecer tu intento de traducción en primer lugar.
Bienvenido


----------



## jcran

Gracias!  Perdon, pero no entendi -- debo poner el intento de mi traduccion??


----------



## gotitadeleche

jcran said:


> Gracias!  Perdon, pero no entendi -- debo poner el intento de mi traduccion??



Yes, we ask that you make an attempt and then we will correct you if necessary, or give you optional ways to say it. We feel it helps you to learn and boosts your confidence if you try first.


----------



## Fibonacci

¿Cómo traduzco la expresión "as of"? WR da "a partir de" como posible traducción, pero definitivamente eso NO es lo que estoy buscando.
Pongo unos ejemplos:


As of 2008, francium has not been synthesized in amounts large enough to weigh.
The site has over 50,000 registered users as of November 4, 2008.
As of November 3, 2007, Peter Dengate Thrush replaced Vint Cerf as Chairman of the ICANN Board of Directors. (Wikipedia)
"A partir de" no me parece la traducción correcta en esos casos. ¿Cómo puedo entonces traducirlo?

Gracias.


----------



## the MASTER

The alternative expression in these examples would be 'since'. En español sería 'desde', ¿no?


----------



## albertopuente

"a fecha de"

aunque en la primera habría que decir "desde" o "a partir de"


----------



## Fibonacci

the MASTER said:


> The alternative expression in these examples would be 'since'. En español sería 'desde', ¿no?





albertopuente said:


> "a fecha de"
> 
> aunque en la primera habría que decir "desde" o "a partir de"



No, precisamente "desde" es la traducción que NO me sirve, ni siquiera en la primera frase:
"Desde 2008, el francio no ha sido sintetizado ..." da la impresión de que antes de este año se sintetizaba francio en grandes cantidades, cuando lo que quiero decir es que *hasta ahora* no se ha podido.

"A fecha de" me gusta, pero no estoy seguro de si sea correcto: "A fecha de 4 de noviembre de 2008, el sitio tiene más de 50 000 usuarios registrados". ¿Así debería quedar?


----------



## Senda

Buenas, a ver si alguien puede ayudarme.
"Is only posible with programs dates* as of* 05.11.90"
Supongo que quiere decis que solo es posible con programas posteriores a la fecha indicada, pero no estoy segura si es posteriores o anteriores.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## mikey21

Senda said:


> Buenas, a ver si alguien puede ayudarme.
> "Is only posible with programs dates* as of* 05.11.90"
> Supongo que quiere decis que solo es posible con programas posteriores a la fecha indicada, pero no estoy segura si es posteriores o anteriores.
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



Aqui creo que es anteriores. Despues no se puede.

"as of" = "from/on/until a given time" (desde/en/hasta que una fecha)


----------



## mikey21

Es poco claro..también lo que yo había escrito..

Yo sé:

Fechas en el futuro:
"As of December, 10 you *are* free" - presente - starting from [date] (desde), indefinite time period (forever or untill future notice)
"As of December, 10 you *will be* free" - starting from [date] (desde), may be limited to a time period or conditioned by certain circumstances

Fechas en el pasado - solo tiempo pasado:
"As of December, 10 last year you *were* free" - lasting untill (hasta)

Ahora:
"As of right now you are free" - presente - starting from right now, indefinite time period (forever or untill future notice)
"As of right now you will be free" - futuro - starting from right now, may be limited to a time period or conditioned by certain circumstances

Tu exemplo tiene el tiempo presente y una fecha desde el pasado y suena poco claro. Piensa a: "It is only posible as of yesterday", no tiene sentido, ¿no?

Creo que debe ser: "*Was* only posible with programs dates as of 05.11.90"


----------



## AyozeGO

Hi, I have some problems with this text:

"To apply, you need to register at www.shortstaysolutions.nl as a guest of the Utrecht School of the Arts and follow the instructions on the site. *You can register as of 1 July 2008.* Applications are dealt with in the order they come in".

What's the meaning of "as of"? I didn't see before this compound form.Thanks.


----------



## andrew_g2

Hi, it is translated as "desde" or "a partir de".

desde el primero de julio del 2008
a partir del primero de julio del 2008

these two mean the same thing, yes?


----------



## AyozeGO

andrew_g2 said:


> Hi, it is translated as "desde" or "a partir de".
> 
> desde el primero de julio del 2008
> a partir del primero de julio del 2008
> 
> these two mean the same thing, yes?



Yes, means the same thing. Thank you!


----------



## Eder

Hola!

Q tal "Hasta la fecha", "hasta el 2008", o "hasta el anio 2008"..

Un saludo

Eder


----------



## peluchon

As far as I know, as of means at, on, or from, in this sentence "the lapsing term is 5 years as of the date of the facts", is as of correctly used to indicate that the lapsing time begins the date the facts occurred?
Thanks


----------



## txpaddler

That seems to be correct, although I am not sure what it means to say that the "facts occurred." Is it an *event* that occurred, perhaps?


----------



## peluchon

txpaddler said:


> That seems to be correct, although I am not sure what it means to say that the "facts occurred." Is it an *event* that occurred, perhaps?


 
Yes, an event, *facts* is not clear? Is it better to use events instead of facts?


----------



## Dario de Kansas

peluchon said:


> As far as I know, as of means at, on, or from, in this sentence "the lapsing term is 5 years as of the date of the facts", is as of correctly used to indicate that the lapsing time begins the date the facts occurred?
> Thanks


 
Creo que:

as of = a partir de


----------



## txpaddler

Yes, I think event will be more clear. Also, the word *lapse* means the same as "lapsing term" and will sound more natural. 

Does your sentence mean simply this?

There is a 5-year lapse from the date of the event.

What is the Spanish rendition of what you wish to say?


----------



## peluchon

Here it is
Hay que tener en cuenta que el plazo de prescripción es de 5 años después de la fecha de ocurridos los hechos


----------



## txpaddler

Is this it?

It should be noted/kept in mind that the statute of limitations expires 5 years after the occurrence of the events.


----------



## peluchon

Thank you very much (both of you)


----------



## agustina bsas

Para una carta de un banco, ¿es más común ver "holds an account *as of *04/05/2004" or "holds an account *as from* 04/05/2004"?


----------



## lapot

Hola. Tengo una duda sobre el significado de 'as of' en estas frases:

1. As of now there are 95 patients receiving therapy... ---> Aquí, ahora es la fecha final y no de comienzo. Entonces sería "*Hasta *ahora hay 95 pacientes recibiendo terapía"


2. The law is  effective as of May 15--> En esta otra se entiende que "La ley se hará efectiva *a partir* del 15 de mayo"

Mi pregunta es, por tanto: ¿Como sabemos como traducir 'as of'? Porque en las frases de mis ejemplos se puede saber por contexto, pero hay otras donde es más dificil saberlo. Por ejemplo:  *"I can collect my check as of May 15.*"

Resumiendo. ¿Hay alguna forma de saber si traducirlo por uno u otro?

¡Gracias!


----------



## XiaoRoel

En el primer ejemplo es _now_ lo que obliga a traducir _as of_ por _hasta_. En los otros dos casos, con _fechas_, se traduce por _a partir de/desde_.


----------



## Little Chandler

Yo a veces también tengo dudas con ese "as of".

Por ejemplo en la siguiente frase: "As of now I'm not sure how I'll vote".

¿Cómo sé si se refiere a "A partir de ahora no sé a quién le votaré" o "Por ahora no sé a quién le votaré"?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Dependerá del contexto, de si las elecciones fueron ya o serán en un futuro. Por cierto, el _le_ sobra, además de ser un leísmo flagrante. Paisano, eso de Madrid contagia mucho, ya es raro un leísmo en un gallego.


----------



## Little Chandler

Siendo así, supongo que la respuesta a lapot es que a veces no queda otra que adivinarlo por el contexto.

[En cuanto a la flagrancia de mi leísmo, este no es el sitio para discutirlo. En cualquier caso te lo agradezco.]


----------



## lapot

XiaoRoel said:


> Dependerá del contexto, de si las elecciones fueron ya o serán en un futuro.


 
Pues yo no creo que tenga que ver con el futuro o el pasado de las elecciones.

Supongamos que las elecciones son en un futuro. Eso no cambia que podamos usar una de estas frases y no la otra."A partir de ahora no sé a quién votaré" o "Por ahora no sé a quién votaré".

Supongo que se necesitara más contexto en estas situaciones con la frase del ejemplo --> "As of now I'm not sure how I'll vote".


----------



## xgacomitan

Aunque tarde, porque hasta ahora encontré esta conversación, quisiera sugerir una alternativa a la pregunta de *sneaksleep* sobre "*As of* June 2005, more than 400 women had been killed", para futuras consultas.

La preposición *'para' *tiene según RAE, entre otros significados el de: *1.* prep. Denota el fin o término a que se encamina una acción.

En este sentido creo que se puede decir: "*Para *junio de 2005, más de 400 mujeres habían sido asesinadas".


----------



## aeronena

Me gustaría añadir algo sobre el último ejemplo que se da en este hilo
Tanto la primera entrada a la que xgacomitan hace referencia, como la tercera entrada de la RAE hacen referencia a la temporalidad.
*3.* prep. U. para indicar el lugar o tiempo a que se difiere o determina el ejecutar algo o finalizarlo. 

Creo que el en el caso de las mujeres asesinadas NO se debería utilizar PARA en este caso, puesto que parece que la finalidad era matar ese número de personas para una fecha dada. Como dice la RAE es el "fin o término al que se encamina una acción" y dudo mucho que nadie quisiera la muerte de 400 mujeres.
Cuidado con esta utilización, no sería correcta en este ejemplo. 
Para otros ejemplos sería efectivamente una buena opción, siempre que se tenga en cuenta si el objetivo coincide con el hecho final.
Saludos.


----------



## FromPA

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Sneaksleep, USA,  asserts initially that 'as of June 2005' refer to things that happened *before and during* June 2005.
> But afterwards it seems that he accepts the Junk position, that is *'since *June'
> Either one or the other. So, which one?



In this context, "as of" refers to the period of time leading up to and including the date.   In a different context (accounting periods), it would mean the state of affairs on that date (balance sheet date).  I can't think of any context in which it would include the period after the date.

Edit:  I didn't realize there were 4 more pages of responses, so if the concept has already been clarified, I apologize for the unnecessary comment.  I just can't bring myself to read through 5 pages of comments.


----------



## aeronena

XiaoRoel said:


> Dependerá del contexto, de si las elecciones fueron ya o serán en un futuro. Por cierto, el _le_ sobra, además de ser un leísmo flagrante. Paisano, eso de Madrid contagia mucho, ya es raro un leísmo en un gallego.



No es el tema del hilo como decía Little Chandler, pero eso no es un leísmo. 
Leísmo es la utilización de LE en lugar de LO. Algunos leísmos en cualquier caso, están aceptados y efectivamente este no es el sitio para discutirlo. 
Creo que el pobre ha hecho un error sin más, pero esa falta no es típica de Madrid. "No sé a quien votaré" sería lo correcto. Ni lo, ni le... porque hay un "a quien". A diferencia de otros idiomas en español se dice: votar a alguien, con preposición A.

No pretendo ofender a nadie con esta nota, por favor.


----------



## Little Chandler

FromPA said:


> In this context, "as of" refers to the period of time leading up to and including the date.   In a different context (accounting periods), it would mean the state of affairs on that date (balance sheet date). * I can't think of any context in which it would include the period after the date*.


Hi, FromPA. Here's an example (from the _Cambridge Advanced Learner's Dictionary & Thesaurus_):

*as of/from*
starting from a particular time or date:
_As of next month, all the airline's fares will be going up._


----------



## Zahella

sneaksleep said:


> OK, friends, I'm really stuck on this one.
> 
> Orignial:
> *As of* June 2005, more than 400 women had been killed.
> 
> Mi intento:
> _*Antes de* junio 2005, más de 400 mujeres habían sido asesinadas._
> 
> OR (more interpretive):
> _*En* junio, la cifra de mujeres asesinadas sobrepasó 400._
> 
> ¿Cómo lo puedo decir mejor?



Mi intento:  A junio de 2005, más de 400 mujeres habían sido asesinadas


----------

